# Vera-form heads?



## DJFenris (Mar 27, 2012)

Has anyone ever used Vera-form for a head base? This is a kind of fabric coated with a thermoplastic resin. 
http://www.douglasandsturgess.com/m...e=BC-1049&Category_Code=THERMOPLASTICS-THERMO

It's pretty cool stuff to work with. You just drop it in hot water or use a heat gun to soften it and it sets up to a very lightweight but flexible and rigid state. 

I guess the main drawback to it would be the price and the heat factor ( it can start to soften at temps over 125Â° F ) - you certainly don't want to leave it in the car on a hot summer day.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Tapeworm (Mar 28, 2012)

interesting. When (or if) I have enough to get some, I think I'll give it a go and see how it is.


----------



## DJFenris (Mar 28, 2012)

I've used it to make a couple of non-furred masks before. I'm thinking I'm going to try it for my fursuit since I still have some veraform left over from my previous projects.
I'll try to remember to take progress pictures and post them at some point.


----------

